# humminbird frequencies



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been running a humminbird 597ci hd di that has been awsome in flasher mode on the ice this year, anyhow the transucer has two beam frequencies to choose from 200khz and 455khz i run it on 200 cause that is what works well on the ice. My question is, in what conditions do i run the 455 beam or what is its purpose, when i try it in demo mode the screen is blank and i cant really learn how to use this beam. any suggustion or thoughts thank you.


----------



## tirkob1 (May 23, 2009)

455 will give you a wider 180 degree cone.


----------

